
This is how people queue in Thailand [pic] - cooldeal
https://twitter.com/JohnboyEnnis/status/301794026699501568/photo/1
======
stephenr
I've been living in thailand for a few months now and I can't say I've ever
seen this - it looks like a government office from the pic, and my experience
is that they're regular stand-in-queue (like at a post office) or take-a-
number setups.

Then again, it's Thailand so anything goes.

------
ferrantim
brillant!

